# DAE ad hits exchange company rentals



## Carolinian (Mar 16, 2006)

The DAE ad in the current Timesharing Today takes aim at other exchange companies that rent out exchange deposits to the general public.

Part of the ad states ''if I was paying maintenance levies every year on timeshare weeks I owned, and knew they were being 'on sold' to non-timeshare owners, I would do something about it ... right now!'' Then in larger blue letters ''I would join Dial an Exchange''

At the bottom of the ad it states ''Peace of mind knowing my week will stay in the system for other timeshare owners to enjoy''

It is good to see them raising this issue.  Now, with the lawsuit against RCI over rentals, maybe they will be even more direct with resorts and owners on this issue.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 16, 2006)

Carolinian said:
			
		

> The DAE ad in the current Timesharing Today takes aim at other exchange companies that rent out exchange deposits to the general public.
> 
> Part of the ad states ''if I was paying maintenance levies every year on timeshare weeks I owned, and knew they were being 'on sold' to non-timeshare owners, I would do something about it ... right now!'' Then in larger blue letters ''I would join Dial an Exchange''
> 
> ...



I think this is a good campaign targeted at people who strongly believe that timesharing should be exclusive.  I like DAE.  I think they have the best customer service in the timeshare industry.

I still haven't tried them yet even though I've talked to their people.  I guess I just can't get over the fact that I believe their anything for anything exchange policy would just yield me a dog week.


----------



## geekette (Mar 16, 2006)

This is absolutely another reason to love DAE.  Smart marketing!!  and good timing, too.

If you fear all you would get is a dog week, then you should request in advance.  I'm sure you're too curious to not try it!


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 16, 2006)

geekette said:
			
		

> This is absolutely another reason to love DAE.  Smart marketing!!  and good timing, too.
> 
> If you fear all you would get is a dog week, then you should request in advance.  I'm sure you're too curious to not try it!



Yeah, your probably right.  I know I will try it at some point.  I just need to get around to it.


----------



## geekette (Mar 16, 2006)

*subliminal chant, slightly liminal*

do it do it do it

make a request from DAE

go Boca, make the call...


----------



## Justin (Mar 16, 2006)

I have been using DAE for several years by now. I have never been disappointed. I am rooting for them.

I sold 3 timeshare weeks from the 5 weeks that I owned. And I decided to deposit 2 weeks with DAE from the last year. 

I am leaving my RCI account without deposit until it expires the next year. I am not sure if I want to extend my RCI membership (just to use their last minute rentals).

RCI just keep sending me reminders to deposit my weeks, but I silently ignore them. I don't even tell them I no longer want to deposit my weeks with them just to have them waste their time and effort (my way of getting back at them for all their traversities).

The day RCI's business along with its crooked business model is blown up to kingdom come will be my celebration day. That's how much I despise their practice.


----------



## Aldo (Mar 16, 2006)

Doesn't the way DAE do things...see what you want, and THEN deposit, eliminate the possibility of Boca's concerns?


----------



## SharonD (Mar 16, 2006)

*I'm rooting for DAE too...*

DAE has become my favorite exchange company, and I haven't even made an exchange yet!  I deposited two weeks with them, and their customer service during the deposit process was stellar.  Friendly phone service for my "dumb" questions and prompt e-mail responses.  I now have two exchange credits good until Feb. 2009.

I was worried about the "dog week" issue too -- I always exchange to "higher end" resorts.  But... I started monitoring their online inventory carefully over several months, and I found numerous exchanges I could get excited about.  (There's a DAE sightings board over at Timeshare Forums if you want to take a look at some past sightings).  I don't know what they might have access to beyond the online inventory, but I was satisified that I could find a good exchange just from the inventory.  

I'm especially excited about DAE for the future when I my husband and I semi-retire and plan to do a lot more international travel.  Then more of my weeks can go to DAE to get those international exchanges.  

So... the more that TUGgers try them, the more "good" weeks will go into the system!


----------



## bigeyes1 (Mar 16, 2006)

I also have to chime in about DAE.  I have recently put in my (first) search request and they have already contacted me twice with exchange opportunites. I think being offered the Gas Lamp and San Clemente Cove is pretty darn good.  Unfortunately, these aren't the areas we're looking to exchange into.  We're hoping to get into the Palm Desert area.  I have a strong feeling they will fulfill this exchange request, too.  

Anyway, my point is...  it's personalized service and a darn good one at that.  I highly commend DAE for their efforts and wonderful customer service.  They care and it shows.


----------



## Rpeterson (Mar 16, 2006)

*Dae*

I am a DAE member but haven'tever spoke to them or  used their services as of yet. I check their site and and see several options. They seem much more Customer Oriented then the BIG exchange companies. R.P.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 16, 2006)

I just checked the DAE site and found the availability of resorts to be extroadinarily limited.  I applaud the fact that someone is trying to give RCI some competition since I have not been very happy about their service.  Twice I have found RCI has deposited my weeks without my permission or request and have not been enthused about what they find for my exchange requests.  What is needed is for many owners to jump on board to DAE (or some other exchange comapny) from RCI and II in order to expand the DAE deposit and available resorts.


----------



## Judy (Mar 16, 2006)

I've made four exchanges with DAE and not one of them was a dog.


----------



## geekette (Mar 16, 2006)

SteveB said:
			
		

> I just checked the DAE site and found the availability of resorts to be extroadinarily limited.


they go out of their way to find what you want, so what's on the site isn't the end of the story.


----------



## RonaldCol (Mar 17, 2006)

I've deposited Christmas Mountain Village weeks with DAE for about three years and have always gotten what I've wanted.

There is no harm in supporting a young upstart to compete against the established status quo. A little competition makes everyone honest. So far, RCI has gotten too big and gotten too "dishonest."


----------



## Cappy (Mar 17, 2006)

*I have lots of GREAT units from them!! NO DOGS!*

 I call & talk to the & tell them what I want & they WORK VERY HARD to find it for me! I needed two 2 bedroom units for Easter week in the Caribbean @ the same resort & they got it for me! (I would like to see II or RCI do that!)They call other owners & ask if they could deposit a certian week for them! They have called me 5 or 6 times seeing if I was going to use my week or if I could get a certian week @ my floating units for someone! Now that is really good service!!!!!!!!!  If you think HGVC is a dog then you are crazey, cuz that is whatI give them. They will tell you if they don't think they are going to get it or try to send you to a different resort that they can get units at. You can't ask for better service then that!


----------



## geekette (Mar 17, 2006)

Yes, it's the willingness to find what you want that differentiates them.  Going that extra mile.  You know, like they give a damn about what you want.  

Plus, I like that it's not just timeshares.  RCI isn't gonna go find me a 5-br vacation home in France!


----------



## Sandy (Mar 17, 2006)

*Wow*

What wonderful accolades.

I have not yet tried DAE, but with comments like these, I certainly will check them out.  I am reading more and more about dissapointments with RCI and II. 

I am one who got on board with the cheap SA weeks and the cheap Aus points.  I have been pretty happy with RCI, but now I am seeing more difficulty in getting what I want.  I don't know if DAE can work for me, but I am certainly open to finding out.


----------

